# Clear the snow off your car you...



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

....fuckwits :evil:

Soooo many people this morning who've obviously just jumped in the car and cleaned their screen with their windscreen wipers before driving off. Piles of snow on the whole car and just a gap to see out of the front windscreen. :?

How the fuck can you see out of the rest of the car then? :x

And what do you think I've got - X-ray eyes so I can see your indicators through 6 inches of snow. How the hell could I tell that you were turning right in front of me? You'll never know how close you were to having a TT stuffed in your passenger door because you couldn't even see me out our side window you muppet! :evil:

Why are there so many people on the roads with absolutely no common sense? :x


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I've seen loads in a similar state including one who nearly ploughed into the side of me this morning. I'm tootling along on the inside lane of a dual carriageway and snow covered loon realises that the ungritted outside lane is not a good place to be so starts to pull over, unfortunately the nearside of his car is so covered in snow he didn't see me but fortunately did manage to hear the horn and probably the expletives too. :evil:

Further up the road I get white Astra van man tailgating me despite the road being like a skating rink. At a roundabout I nearly managed to wangle a new bumper and some compensation for whiplash. The near miss didn't deter him, once he got past me he was up someone elses backside. :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No point looking back - only forward :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

The weather men said stay at home :wink: Me im home  Nothing would get me out on a day like this


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

The most fun is when you are following somebody that hasnt cleared there rear lights! You havnt a clue when they are braking!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i got stopped by the police for this last year because i had some ice on my window, ive always made sure its clear ever since.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Can someone please tell me where the snow is? We has 1/2 inch and no more


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

We have none  and want it to stay that way


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Can someone please tell me where the snow is? We has 1/2 inch and no more


its here and its great - 4WD fantastic


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please tell me where the snow is? We has 1/2 inch and no more
> ...


Have you just taken that now Toshy?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

yeah ran out and took it just for you peeps.

its started raining.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Grrr hope it clears I am coming up your way tomorrow :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Here you go, winter wonderland. Pack those ski's.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bet your cold now! :lol:

And you've let one of your cats out! :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

heating is on at 27 degrees


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Not outside it isn't :lol: 8) :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

still nothing . . .

I want snow. I WANT snow. I WANT SNOW


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

We had 6 inches....according to the bloke on the weather.....so it was probably more like 3


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NykS5 said:


> We had 6 inches....according to the bloke on the weather.....so it was probably more like 3


So you had a slight dusting of snow


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Here you go, winter wonderland. Pack those ski's.


is downforce particularly bad on a parked TT Mk2 when it snows?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Spoiler is up so i could find the car if the snow got really deep.


----------

